# Making Mech. Pencils from Pentel pencils



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Has anyone turned a pencil to fit the P20x (P203, P205, P207, P209) series mechanical pencil movements? They're relatively inexpensive (<$5) for a complete pencil, disassemble easily and have been the mechanical pencil that engineers, architects, drafters and accountants compare all others to. I got my first one in 1976 and they still sell them. I've got about a dozen of them at work (mostly in my drawers as future spares) and like my coworkers, protect them from walking off very carefully. Just about everyone remembers them and loves them. They are available in 0.3, 0.5, 0.7 and 0.9mm (same size body for all). The body is relatively small-diameter with the unit restrained from falling out due to a slighty smaller end, where the brass movement sticks through and the chrome-plated brass tip screws on. 

The thought of making a number of these in wood as well as a couple of fountain pens and roller balls is what interests me in some day getting into pen turning. I've even got a scrap of padauk I've been eyeing for the purpose.

For those of you who have labored this far in my mini-novel, I've attached a picture of them as well as a PDF of a review / blog started in 5/2006 that is *still* getting posts.

They're so well known in the technical community, are inexpensive and are so well made (they almost never jam) that I think they'd be something pen turners should look into as a candidate for creating pencils for sale. Avoid the knock-offs, they jam all the time.

Has anyone tried making one? One of these fine movements, in a small-turned hardwood body would be one h*lluva conversation piece!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jim,

I have made a good many mechanical pencils on the lathe, but have not tried your idea. Next time I get the urge to do a turning project, I may give this a try. It should not be difficult to do at all.

Thanks for the idea!


----------

